# Moving to Mexico, family of 6



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello all, new member here but have been getting information on the forum for awhile. Here goes, my wife and I have 4 kids, 13, 3, & 18 month twins. She is America illegally and has been since there age of nine. Her family lives in Monterey and we have been looking into moving there due to financial problems here. Her parents own a restaurant and 2 clothing stores in Monterey sow would have jobs. My question is what is needed for us to get there, she has her birth certificate from Mexico but nothing else. I am in the process of getting my passport, or oldest daughter has the passport card cause she visits art least twice a year, but do the other kids need passports out anything. Sorry if this has all been answered before.

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your wife and children should visit the nearest Mexican consulate. She will have her birth certificate to prove that she was born in Mexico, and can get a Mexican passport. Then, with the children's birth certificates, proving her to be their mother, register their births in the USA and get them certified as Mexicans & get passports for them also.
You and the children are US citizens and should get US passports.
So, she'll be Mexican with a passport; you will be US citizen with a passport and the children will be dual citizens with both passports.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You state, " Her parents own a restaurant and 2 clothing stores in Monterey sow would have jobs."

Did you ask what the wages were for these jobs? You do know the minimum wage in Mexico is about $6.00 USD a day, thats right a day.......

You will need a permit to work, if you were to take a job a Mexican can do...What if you were turned in and deported ? Things to think about........


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe he can be hired as the English-speaking liaison for the family businesses, hired to increase business to foreigners in the area.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

DebMer said:


> Maybe he can be hired as the English-speaking liaison for the family businesses, hired to increase business to foreigners in the area.


Or the bag man to make the protection payoffs...................


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

What I'm stating its that her parents would be available to help, not numbers on minimum wage though. I was mainly asking for needed add she is a citizen and we are married


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow sorry for that response using the app on my phone. Just asking what paperwork we would need since she is a citizen and we are married


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Zepol87 said:


> Wow sorry for that response using the app on my phone. Just asking what paperwork we would need since she is a citizen and we are married


Rvgringo already answered your question, in my view, correctly.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes he did thank you Rvgringo


----------

